# Cells from a hybrid battery pack?



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

Can you hook them in parallel with the other pack to boost e-range? maybe w/ a plugin conversion?


----------



## mullenba (May 31, 2011)

Ziggythewiz said:


> Can you hook them in parallel with the other pack to boost e-range? maybe w/ a plugin conversion?



I don't think so. It's my understanding that the way Ford designed the system it's just not practical. I think one company gave the idea a go, but it never really panned out.

I've always wanted to do a small EV trike or something, so I'm wondering if it's worth the effort to try to separate and measure the cells and use them independently.


----------



## PStechPaul (May 1, 2012)

Apparently that is a 330V NiMH pack, with 250 individual cells about the size of D-cells. At 1.2 vpc it's 300V, and at 1.32 vpc at full charge it's 330V. For 5.5 kWh that's about 16-18 Ah. I found some information on:
http://greenhybrid.com/discuss/f26/330-300-volt-battery-4616/
http://www.ford.com/services/cars-proxy/NGBS/pdf/pdf_8801F25B-9EA0-7015-E94B-37C5E94B37C5.pdf

300-330 VDC is an ideal voltage for a 230 VAC VFD. It would be an awesome battery pack for a small electric vehicle with maybe 20 miles range assuming 250 Wh/mile. I would be interested in the pack if the price is right and shipping is not prohibitive. However I don't know if an external pack controller and BMS could be attached, or if the failure of the pack controller compromised the integrity and performance of the cells.


----------



## Elithion (Oct 6, 2009)

mullenba said:


> I think one company gave the idea a go, ..


That would be me (when I was part of Hybrids Plus).



mullenba said:


> ... but it never really panned out..


Oh, it panned out all right! We got as much as 150 mpg! I forget how many cars we converted, but it was quite a few.

It's just that politics got in the way: A123 got cold feet (because on an impending IPO), and asked us to pull them off the market. 

Converting a Ford Escape Hybrid to Plug-in Hybrid is easier than for a Prius.
I published all my findings on the Escape battery in the PHEV wiki.


----------



## PStechPaul (May 1, 2012)

Your analysis of the battery pack is quite impressive and helpful. The complexity of the controller makes wonder if I would really want such a pack, although I think it may be not too difficult to remove extraneous parts and outfit it with a simple BMS and charging system.

I see that the cells are rated 5.5 Ah and the pack is 330V, or 1.8 kWh. That's a lot less than the 5.5 kWh as originally stated. That's enough for a small utility vehicle or bike/trike/quad, but not a car. Also it seems like 200 pounds for 1.8 kWh is not very good. 2.8 kWh of lead is only about 150 pounds. Must be a lot of extra stuff in the pack. 

And the cooling is also a concern. Used for a small car at a conservative 50 MPH would probably require about 10 kW, or 30 amps, which is 6C, and the 2.1 ohms internal resistance would create 1.9 kW of heat, which is about 20% losses or 80% efficiency.


----------



## mullenba (May 31, 2011)

Elithion said:


> That would be me (when I was part of Hybrids Plus).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a really cool analysis, I can't believe I didn't find it before when I was trying to solve the problems with my truck. Do you have any information about anyone actually doing a phev conversion themself?


----------



## Elithion (Oct 6, 2009)

mullenba said:


> Do you have any information about anyone actually doing a phev conversion [themselves]?


Of a Ford Escape? No, I don't. (Prius yes, lots of people.)


----------

